# New motorcycle forum



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just hashed-together a quick forum, lots of work to do still, but, it is for motorcycles of all sorts. Everything from riding on the dirt (dirt-bikes, quads, side-by-sides and dual-sports) to Cafe-style bikes, cruisers, baggers, street-racers (pocket-rockets) ... 

If you are into bikes and you don't have another bike-forum that you visit regularly, check mine out.

If / When you make an account there, there is a section just for newbies - post up in there and when I see your post, I'll grant you access to the rest of the site.



:beercheer:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Great Motorcycle Ideas.*


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I think motorcycles are a great postapocalyptic asset.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I think motorcycles are a great postapocalyptic asset.


Yeah, as long as you stay away from the giant scorpions!!!









Damnation Alley, 1977


----------

